# Forza 5 is unlike other launch titles, isn’t just a graphics showcase, insists Greenawalt



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Forza 5 is unlike other launch titles, isn’t just a graphics showcase, insists Greenawalt*

Forza Motorsport 5 carries on the tradition of marketable console launch titles, but Turn10′s Dan Greenawalt reckons its much more than that, given its ambition and scope. 










Speaking with OXM, Greenawalt said, “The first thing I want to impress upon you guys is that this is by far the most ambitious thing that the studio has ever done. If you think about the launch of a console, they usually have racing games – great racing games.

“Racing games are great for the launch of a console. You don’t have chainsaws, knives and blood and guts and all that, so you can put them on a Happy Meal at McDonalds and promote the product. And on top of it they usually have great graphics engines.”

He added that simply because the game is marketable and poised to launch the Xbox One in November, it is by no means a rush-job day-one title or stop-gap until the truly impressive next-gen games appear. 

“What you don’t usually see at the launch of a console is a racing game like Forza Motorsport,” he continued. “Usually the flagship titles come along a bit later, because with these titles you expect epic scope and scale – you expect innovation.

“Racing gamers demand innovation across all of the different fronts, and usually the racing games at launch are fantastic, but they’re a bit narrower in scope. It allows them to be very laser-focused on just hitting that date, and being a graphics showcase. This is a Forza Motorsport. This is big. So we’ve got innovation across the board.”

What do you make of Forza 5 so far? Is it going to be all flash and no substance?

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am very much interested in this game. I wonder if you can get a "wheel" type of mechanism to move the car so to speak for the Microsoft one?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thrustmaster will release the TX Racing Wheel Ferrari 458 Italia Edition which was developed in collaboration with Microsoft for the XB1, which launches the same time as Forza 5 on XB1.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Ares said:


> Thrustmaster will release the TX Racing Wheel Ferrari 458 Italia Edition which was developed in collaboration with Microsoft for the XB1, which launches the same time as Forza 5 on XB1.


Thanks for the details. Wow. That is one fancy wheel. It matches the price! lol I guess the "true" die-hard fans will get that wheel for maximum playing experience.


----------



## Hools138 (Dec 20, 2013)

Old thread, but boy was that a tall tale! As a bit of a Forza fanatic (owner of all of them, plus a $400 wheel that won't work on the Xbone BTW) They went from 800 cars to 200 cars, and 30+ circuits to 14, with only a few new car models and Indy Cars. Very, very disappointed. I also bought GT6 for the PS3 (not the 4! it's only on the 3) and it is a polished version of GT5, if you liked GT5 then you will love GT6. I am a fan of both series FWIW.

GT6 is a bit dated, but the menu's are fast, there are some great new cars, there are a ton of tracks, and 1200 cars with new ones coming out weekly. And yes there are 400 Skylines, Civics and Miata's, but there are plenty of awesome cars, and all of them are ALWAYS available. No hoping that it might be available.


----------

